# Best light dimmer



## Nathanh2150 (17 Oct 2020)

Hi all, 
I’m Looking to put a light dimmer on my 900s twinstar but don’t know what to get to dim the light as will be using it on a planted tank


----------



## Nick potts (18 Oct 2020)

https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/led-controllerdimmer-for-twinstar-lights-3615-p.asp


----------



## Nathanh2150 (18 Oct 2020)

Hi Nick,
Thanks for the link i shall take alook 
With the dimmer would I need a timer plug or does the dimmer for the light have an option for it being on/off


----------



## Conort2 (18 Oct 2020)

Nathanh2150 said:


> Hi Nick,
> Thanks for the link i shall take alook
> With the dimmer would I need a timer plug or does the dimmer for the light have an option for it being on/off


The dimmer has an on off function too so you won’t need a plug in timer for it.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Atters (18 Oct 2020)

Nathan hi,

this is the entry level dimmer, which connects in line and so it takes its power through the lighting circuit. No need for a separate plug and socket, plug and play straight from the box.

You can give it multiple commands, 6 or 8 from memory. So can create sunrise and sunset with it dimming gradually over your specified period.

These are available at half price on eBay and Amazon, but at least through Aquarium Gardens you get a valid warranty.

Atters


----------



## williamaston94 (18 Oct 2020)

Nathanh2150 said:


> Hi all,
> I’m Looking to put a light dimmer on my 900s twinstar but don’t know what to get to dim the light as will be using it on a planted tank


this should work: https://buceplant.com/products/led-light-dimmer


----------



## Nathanh2150 (18 Oct 2020)

Hi William thanks for leaving a comment I have gone for the twin star dimmer that Conner recommend as I like the idea of that one with sun rise and sunset functions shall let u all know how it all works out once it arrives and on the tank light unit


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (18 Oct 2020)

I have the S2 Pro dimmer as well, and it works great! Just remember, the first and last time schedule must be set to “0” for it to ramp properly


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 May 2021)

Hi everyone,
I need some advice as I have the light dimmer and I'm looking to set it up to have it on for 6 hours a day with the co2 coming on 3 hours before the light and 3 hours turn off before the light turns off. I'm still new to having a light dimmer and just want to make sure I have it all well timed and would like your all advice. below is what im looking to set the light unit dimmer on please tweak it if I have done anything wrong I would much apricate it 

2pm-0%
3pm-25%
4pm-40%
5pm-55%
6pm-45%
7pm-30%
8pm-25%
9pm-10%
10pm-0%


----------



## BenR24 (15 Jun 2021)

That looks fine, I'd personally suggest maybe having the co2 on a bit longer, maybe 2-1/2 hours before lights out? And i'm guessing you will ramp up intensity over time


----------

